# Help Finding a nice place to start a website



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

There is a member on here, evilamc, who is a web designer. I wonder if she could help? I will send her a message to ask her to pop on over to this post.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey there! Id love to help ya out


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry for my short reply, was just getting off work.

I would love to help you create your blog though! The link to my portfolio is right in my signature so you can see my work 

I create websites through Wordpress, I make you a completely custom template and then you're able to blog away! I do include a how to guide incase you haven't used Wordpress before.

For your hosting and domain name, I usually go through I page, and you can sign up for first 3 years for about $90. They have great introductory rates. My prices are on my website but we can talk about that and maybe work something out. I have very affordable prices because I know us horse lovers aren't millionaires!

If you'd like to talk more privately about it feel free to PM me!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*how is this different with all the other rates?*



evilamc said:


> Sorry for my short reply, was just getting off work.
> 
> I would love to help you create your blog though! The link to my portfolio is right in my signature so you can see my work
> 
> ...


We have been emailing back and forth but I need to researc your suggestion to see what I wOuld love


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*Thank You!*



egrogan said:


> There is a member on here, evilamc, who is a web designer. I wonder if she could help? I will send her a message to ask her to pop on over to this post.


Good recommendation! We are working like moles in sand getting a website designed. Couldn't have done it without her. She is amazing!!!!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*Wow wow and wow*



evilamc said:


> Sorry for my short reply, was just getting off work.
> 
> I would love to help you create your blog though! The link to my portfolio is right in my signature so you can see my work
> 
> ...



You are the best, most creative, intelligent,savvy, knowledgable web designer. I think you are very good at what you do. Thank you!!!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So happy it's working out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*www.WanderingWilliams.com*

Wow! We just got the website up and running, and ready for posts. I am still learning, but with WalkerDesigns the whole process happened flawlessly. Her artwork is beyond belief and she is FAST!

Actually it's a bit daunting trying to figure out what to write and what pictures to show. 

:idea:


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Aw thank you! With practice you'll have it in no time  Can't WAITTTTT to follow your journey across the US!


----------



## Sheri Williams (Jan 14, 2015)

*up to post number 4*

countdown to Columbus Ohio Equine Affaire!!!!! 10 days from original 79 days. 
Getting 5 new tires for mega trailer.wilders Tires in Hastings mi, 5 brand new load range g, lt dtc, guaranteed, warranteed, mounted, packings sealed 750$ for all that!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

tried hitching today and hydralic only went up up up.
had to call truck wrecker come work on it and diagnose horse trailer lift (350$$$)!!!, solenoid, called Jims Motors in Cuba Mo where we bought it, sent pix and hopefully we can get one soonest.otherwise I will be dragging that 30 foot trailer. to supermarket, hair salon, nail salon, dollar store, kmart you get the idea. 

going over to Caswells trailer in Ionia to have it dewinterizzed and have a full check as if they were buying someones trailer for 98$! worth it. 


in my blog I already discussed vet fees, taking great stuff you absolutely need on a trip; mine turned out to be tropical drink umbrellas and pretty neon hor doers pickers. and my sewing machine that does embroidery, a 80 lb, Brother. 
cant wait. and 2 pugs. 

printing out thousands of lists and hundreds of smart phone apps, changed to Verizon for $130 a month, and hired farmer friends to care for farm animals. 
Fantasia is the show I am waiting for we got front row seats, but hubs is in seat behind me, lol. 

anyone going! I think I might bring my gorgeous de Kunnfy dressage saddle for commision, and some 94" blankets. 

cant wait!!


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey!! I'm going to be at equine affair! I think I'm going on Friday  I live about hot and a half from Columbus. If you guys are staying in the area some we should go to a park to ride after!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

